# free squirrel dog.



## Big Eights (Mar 24, 2016)

I want her to have a home where she can run loose. She is about 8 years old but still in top shape. May be one of the best squirrel dogs in the country. Will tree coons also. If interested call 470-334-1263. But needs to be able to run loose.


----------



## jsrogers (Mar 25, 2016)

Sure would like to have her. I'm a squirrel hunter and have a dog but I can't just turn her loose. I have a real nice kennel, concrete, roof, septic tank, and heated dog houses. I live in the country in South Georgia on a farm. The reason I just cant turn her loose is we have a had a rash of dogs being stole in our area. I could turn her out every day when I'm home as I do my dog but I keep my eyes on them.


----------

